# Full choke turkey



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

is a full choke good for hunting turkey? i havent gotten out to the range to test it yet. just wondering what you guys think. its the only choke i have for this gun


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Should work fine. Heck, i've used modified before!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Will work out just fine. Just make sure its able to shoot lead or steel whatever you are allowed to use in your area. A full steel may cause lead shot to bounce off eachother. Smart to pattern your gun before you get out to see what your dealing with. Good Luck!!


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

You shouldn't have any poblems with yoru full choke. Make sure that you go out and pattern yoru gun so that you know your maximum effetive range. This will ensure that you have a clean kill.

Esox


----------

